

Ask HN: Perfect PR or dirty trick? - Mamady

1) Wait for a big news event in your industry, which has lots of buzz and rumours around it in the news/blogosphere - ala Facebook mail.<p>2) Then hijack it with your own release just hours before the big event - like AOL's Phenix.<p>This happens ALL the time - my question is, in terms of company credibility, is this behaviour shameful or not?<p>Some people I have talked to say it's the perfect PR stunt - try to do it as much as possible. Others say it's  dirty trick and will tarnish the brand over time.<p>I'm wondering what the startup/HN community thinks of this type of PR?
======
HNer
Its a major SEO tactic, if you don't get involved someone else will, and as
long as you have an interesting perspective on the case and add value to the
discussion, you are contributing rather than doing anything wrong.

Take this post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1900735> this is
something I have just submitted but I am adding value in the article, it is
relevant to HN visitors and the case scenario has historical video footage to
detail a current event company goes into administration (Video shows the
reasons why the company went into administration) which was made 1 year ago
and well before these events.

~~~
Mamady
but since its a 'current event' - surely the SEO value is very time
constrained?

Also, i didnt really mean writing about it, I actually meant DOING it. so in
this example - is AOL being dirty by hijacking Facebook's email launch? Do
they look bad by trying to launch a few hours before Facebook?

------
haribilalic
I don't know if it's perfect. What if the thing that you're trying to hijack
the hype of eclipses yours? If the media are only going to write about one
thing today and yours is second best, why would they write about yours?

~~~
noahc
If it's marginally related the story can read: "Two Companies Take on Gmail"
And then you can run a story on how the war for e-mail is heating up. If only
one company does it, it's not a trend. So the hope is that you get caught up
in a trend, not just the Facebook vs google story.

